# How to detect all Revision-Control-files?



## Nokobon (May 28, 2009)

Hello,
sorry if this is a dumb question, but I did not find anything related to this in the manual pages.

Is there a way to detect all files on a system that are under revision control?

Thanks,
Nokobon


----------



## tangram (May 28, 2009)

You mean under RCS? If so, RCS generates .v files. Search for them with find or locate.


----------



## Nokobon (May 28, 2009)

Yes I mean under RCS...
I thought maybe there is a special RCS-command for this task.

I tried it with find.
I never used it before and since my english isn`t very good I'm not able to make head of the man-page.
I tried some commands, amongst others this one:

```
find / -name "*.v" -print
```
Somehow I misuse it.
I can`t find any files ending with ".v" this way...

Could you please give me a hint?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2009)

Isn't it ,v ?


----------



## Nokobon (May 28, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Isn't it ,v ?


Oh, yes of course it is!
I`m such a fool...that explains why the find-command I used didn't work 

Thank you!


----------

